# I guess I don't want it THAT bad !



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 5, 2020)

Was watching this Delta Hornlite just to see where it would go...WOW . Maybe I'm just out of touch with prices these days.








						Antique DELTA HORN JEWEL LIGHT BICYCLE Monark Silver King RARE Prewar Bike 1930  | eBay
					

THE LIGHT IS MISSING ON TINY SCREW ON LEFT SIDE AS YOU CAN SEE IN PICTURES. THIS IS A VERY NICE LIGHT WITH VERY MINIMAL WEAR. JEWELS SHINE BRIGHT. SOLID AND VERY NICE PIECE FOR AGE. HORN/LIGHT HAS NOT BEEN TESTED.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow is right!


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 5, 2020)

"HORN/LIGHT HAS NOT BEEN TESTED." Surprising!   I mean what do you want for $630(currently)??!?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 5, 2020)

How about this same seller is offering?








						SUPER RARE PREWAR ANTIQUE SCHWINN SHORTY BRAKE LEVER AUTOCYCLE BICYCLE AEROCYCLE  | eBay
					

IT IS IN FOUND CONDITION. IT HAS WEAR FROM AGE BUT IT IS ALL THERE. YOU GET EVERYTHING YOU SEE IN PICTURES. MINOR PITTING IN A FEW SPOTS BUT VERY MINOR! YOU CAN REPLATE OR USE AS IS. SUPER COOL.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey Hey Now..............This is gettin' outta hand !    I don't know if I should Cry................or Jump for Joy.............................This Chit is F'n CRAZY


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 5, 2020)

OK, I know what I'm grabbing next time I take a trip with Doc Brown in his time travelling DeLorean....Schwinn prewar brake levers! Oh, and a few shares of Berkshire-Hathaway.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Oct 5, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> @THEGOLDENGREEK




That explains it all.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 6, 2020)

I guess they just had to have it!!!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 6, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> I guess they just had to have it!!!
> 
> View attachment 1279612




I couldn’t believe it when i saw the final price!  I think it was worth $800 tops in the pitted condition but figured it’d get 950ish. 1,400 gotta be a record!!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 6, 2020)

That level of enthusiasm suggests that the buyer is a CABE member.  Who got it and what is it going on?


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2020)

Maybe HBH got it?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 6, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Maybe HBH got it?



Has to do something with his free time


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 6, 2020)

I remember a time when a found an NOS in the mint box, for $150.00!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow..ive had a few of them in the past.. should
have held on to them and prewar schwinn shortys. Must have had at least a dozen or more too..  yikes....  :0 :0:0


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> I guess they just had to have it!!!
> 
> View attachment 1279612



Dats cwazy! That better be one special bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 7, 2020)

Also it had a black cloth-covered cable with it. Have to agree-this was the most I had ever heard of for a lever. Lotta patina on it also!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 7, 2020)

Those days are over.  increased mu


mr.cycleplane said:


> Also it had a black cloth-covered cable with it. Have to agree-this was the most I had ever heard of for a lever. Lotta patina on it also!



A bit more than patina.  Pitting.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2020)

I guess old bikes are here to stay....


----------



## biker (Oct 7, 2020)

This is funny. On epay markivpedalpusher had shorty lever repops for $350. Now after this sale he jumped the price to $550.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 7, 2020)

This Mark fella you speak of sounds pretty smart.


ronbug said:


> This is funny. On epay markivpedalpusher had shorty lever repops for $350. Now after this sale he jumped the price to $550.


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 7, 2020)

Supply vs demand...


----------



## 1motime (Oct 7, 2020)

ratrodz said:


> Supply vs demand...



And profit margin....


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 7, 2020)

If it truly was a legit eBay sell...then the buyers set that pace of profit margin and prices!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 7, 2020)

It only takes two to get there.


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 7, 2020)

Just like all other hobbies...


----------



## 1motime (Oct 7, 2020)

Getting to be a pricey hobby.  For Schwinn guys at least


----------

